# Are the Fender fender T-bucket ce300 or CD-60CE any good



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

looking for what you think of these Fender fender T-bucket ce300 or CD-60CE,

Are they any good ..??

I like the cutaway and electronics ..


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

For what the prices are, yeah, they,re good.
For a Non-solid top guitar with hard case, its hard to beat.
I was tempted to buy, buy I didn't need 2 acoustics.
The Burst is pretty!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fender acoustics are not very well thought of in the industry. You might want to look around the music shops and try various ones and then choose.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a two year old T-bucket acoustic and the neck went for a shit about a year after I bought it.

It's ok up to the twelfth fret or so.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

I picked up a ce400 2 years back after I needed something quick. It's held up fine... needed some fret work out of the box, that's all really. I case it with a humidifier in the winter so it's only ever needed minor truss rod adjustments. In terms of playability and sound, I'd rate it average... good at best. It definitely looks better than it plays but it was $350 new and setup, and I couldn't find anything else that came close to a deal like that at the time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I have a two year old T-bucket acoustic and the neck went for a shit about a year after I bought it.
> It's ok up to the twelfth fret or so.


Ok, I have to retract the above criticism.
I pulled mine out last night and restrung it. Whatever was amis has solved itself so it must have been just a seasonal adjustment.
I'm giving this one to my brother in law. With the little clean up I gave it last night it plays very nicely now.


T-300CE


----------

